# sonstige Insekten 2016



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Servus

Gerade eben ist die erste Eintagsfliege geschlüpft, zumindest für mich war es die erste Sichtung.

  
Bei 9,8°C Lufttemperatur ist es schon gewagt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend,

Den habe ich heute im Saugsammler endeckt.

Normalerweise sind die ja recht schnell und bleiben nicht sitzen. Aber der war recht gechilled.


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Den habe ich heute im Saugsammler endeckt.
> 
> ...



Na klar , blieb er sitzen hat ja auch noch nie einen an Pfingsten mit Regenjacke und Handschuhe gesehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2016)

Der war gut!


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Na klar , blieb er sitzen hat ja auch noch nie einen an Pfingsten mit Regenjacke und Handschuhe gesehen.




LG
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe heute einen großen Teil des Tages damit verbracht, auf der Wiese __ Spinnen zu fangen. 
Dabei ist mir eine schön große Spinne  "ins Netz" gegangen.

Ich habe aber trotz aller Bemühungen dieses Prachtexemplar nicht sicher bestimmen können. 
Eine Kreuzspinnenart?

Bevor ich sie Tyri verfüttere, würde ich natürlich gerne wissen, ob sie für Kohlmeisen verträglich ist. 

Habe sie jetzt erstmal eingefroren, bis ich weiss, was es ist. 

Wenn sie gut für ihn ist, kriegt Tyri sie, sonst wird sie an die Hühner verfüttert. 

Kennt von Euch jemand diese Spinne?

            

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

Und Kirstin, hast du schon in Erfahrung bringen können um welches 8 Beinige Monster es sich handelt?
Da ja __ Spinnen keine Insekten sind hier mal ein richtiges, leider nicht mehr mit allen 6 Beinen.
Wo es die nun wieder gelassen hat
Auf dem Grill liegen sie zumindest nicht.


----------



## Tanny (25. Juli 2016)

nein, leider nicht. - die Spinne ist mittlerweile in den Hühnern verschwunden  

 Dein Tierchen sieht ja auch spannend aus...
...ist bestimmt gutes Mauerseglerfutter 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## butzbacher (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kristin,

die Spinne würde ich in die große Gruppe der Jagdspinnen einordnen. __ Kreuzspinne ist es nicht. Aber genaueres weiß ich dann auch nicht.

Gruß André


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2016)




----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2016)

Oh ... ein Heupferd.

Das letzte Heupferd das ich gesichtet habe ist im Sept. 2015 bei uns vorbei gekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (15. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Oh ... ein Heupferd.


Schön, das die bei euch auch Heupferd heißen. Meine Mutter nannte die Grashüpfer immer 'Hoppapferdchen'.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Schön, das die bei euch auch Heupferd heißen. Meine Mutter nannte die Grashüpfer immer 'Hoppapferdchen'.


Das ist kein normaler Graßhüpfer.

Das Heupferd (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grünes_Heupferd) war so knapp 5 cm groß und saß auf dem Köterberg.
http://www.koeterberg.de/


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2016)

Sowas saß bei mir an der Wand, durfte leben bleiben, 
und kam nach draußen 
    
Besser krieg ich das nicht hin .


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2016)

Oh, das ist ja Wynni-Futter


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2016)

Tanny, nächstes Mal schlachte ich sie, und schicke sie Dir zu


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2016)

Servus Anne

Das erste Bild zeigt eine weibliche Skorpionsfliege.
Das zweite Bild zeigt eventuell eine Roesels-Beißschrecke. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (18. Aug. 2016)

Danke, Helmut 
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, was bei mir so im Häusele rumkraucht und fliegt. 
Von einer Roesels-Beißschrecke hab ich noch nie nich was gehört. 
Da bei mir alle Türen offen stehen, ist mein Haus allem Getier für den Durchgangsverkehr geöffnet. 
Neulich kam eine Maus über die Terrasse rein, und düste zur Haustür wieder raus


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2016)

Schnaken mag ich ja nicht argh...die langen Beine):
aber die hat so nett ausgesehen:

 

petra


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Schnake kämpft mit einem Fussel

        

@Daufi 

Schnake


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2016)

Schnaken sind klasse! ....fragt mal meine 7 Rabauken - die LIEBEN die


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Ich mag deine Schlingel, aber meinen Schnaken bekommen sie nicht, hab das arme Tier gerade von dem Fussel befreit


----------



## Daufi (7. Sep. 2016)

Erin, vielleicht solltest Du mal abstauben....

Und dann bei uns vorbeikommen...


----------



## Erin (9. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Erin, vielleicht solltest Du mal abstauben....
> 
> Und dann bei uns vorbeikommen...



Im Moment entstaube ich den Garten, wenn ich mal Zeit habe, drinnen muss bis zum Winter warten  Wird sowieso überwertet...
*sich fürs we vornimmt mal alles gründlich zu wischen*


----------



## Daufi (10. Sep. 2016)

Find ich auch....
Macht immer Spass, wenn ich irgendwo zu Besuch bin, hier und dort "Sau" oder "Putz mich" hinzuschreiben. 
Draußen röhrt gra wieder irgendwo ein Rindvieh, Zeit die Säge anzuschmeißen,
unsere __ Birke will zerlegt werden..
Oder doch erst Kaffee?


----------



## jolantha (10. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Wird sowieso überwertet...
> *sich fürs we vornimmt mal alles gründlich zu wischen*


Da sind wir ja schon zwei 
Ich hab gestern erst einmal meinen Schuppen gründlich sauber gemacht, fand ich wichtig !!! 
Haus sieht aus wie Sau , vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal eine Putzfrau leisten


----------



## Erin (10. Sep. 2016)

Warum glaube ich dir das sofort, Arne? 

Ach Jolantha...wenn du dir ne Putzfrau leistet, fängst du vorher an, das Chaos zu beseitigen und halbwegs alles sauberzumachen, damit die Frau nicht einen Schock kriegt, dann kann man es auch selbst machen 
So wild finde ich das auch nicht, im Sommer draußen gründlich, im Winter drinnen....wer will schon im Kalten den Schuppen aufräumen


----------



## Daufi (10. Sep. 2016)

Na Deine bessere Hälfte - wenn er seine Ruhe haben will....
Oder mitten in Eis und Schnee Holz machen - mit Glühweinkocher im Schuppen... 
Erin Du solltest Dich mit Alex zusammentun, die traut mir auch fast alles zu...


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
bei dem Wetter sind immer noch viele Insekten bei mir aktiv. Jetzt, viele Wochen nach der Ernte, __ fliegen auch deutlich mehr Schmetterlinge herum... . Heut' vormittag hab' ich ein paar Verwandte von Maja und Willy vor die Linse bekommen, hier mal ein paar Eindrücke davon.
                 
(Für die Neugierigen: da war ein 10 mm-Makrovorsatz for dem 28-70er "Standardzoom", die "Großaufnahmen" sind kleine Ausschnitte)


----------



## Erin (13. Sep. 2016)

Die Bilder sind echt der Hammer, die Farben traumhaft! Könnte man glatt eine Posterreihe von machen...
Wenn ich das sehe, bin ich echt versucht meine analoge nochmal zu reaktivieren und noch ein paar Aufsätze oder mir ein Makroobjektiv zuzulegen....

Hab mit dem Pad ein paar Fotos gemacht, ist aber natürlich nicht mal annähernd so schön....


----------



## Erin (1. Nov. 2016)

Holzschlupfwespe?


----------

